# Apple trees



## Donna (May 26, 2001)

Hi
I recently planted a Dwarf Dorsett Golden Apple tree. Then while searching about it's care found out I need another apple tree for pollination. So I bought a Beverly Hills Apple tree.
My questions are, Will it pollinate the Dorsett and also I would like to know if the Beverly Hills is a dwarf, semi dwarf or a standard size tree.
There was no information attached to the tree and the nursery didn't seem to know the answer.
Thank you for your help
Donna


----------



## mberst (May 28, 2001)

Hi Donna,
You have an unusual apple variety. How did you happen to pick that one? It is a Golden Delicious mutation and I think it was developed in Israel. It does well in climates with mild winters. Are you in California?
Almost all apple varieties need another variety for pollination, but Dorsett Golden is one of the very few that are self-pollinating.
Most self-pollinating varieties will do better if the are allowed to cross-pollinate, however. When picking a variety for cross pollination, the only important consideration is bloom time. Dorsett Golden is an early bloom variety. Another early-bloomer that does well in a similar climate is Gravenstein. Another is Yellow Bellflower.
Dwarfing is a function of the root stock used, not the variety. If the nursery doesn't know, then ask them where *they* got the trees. Whoever grafted your tree will know the root stock they used. 
Mike


----------



## mberst (May 28, 2001)

Ooops, I goofed. I shouldn't recommend Gravenstein as a pollinator, as it isn't a very good one.
Beverly Hills I have heard of but don't know much about, except that it does well in southern climes. According to my notes it is an early blossoming apple, so it should work for you.
Mike


----------

